# Game 8: Bucks @ Heat (11/12 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 12, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Miami 116 Milwaukee 82


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I expect a blowout and our guys playing solid D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That loss on Saturday better have been a wake up call. That D was embarrassing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hoping for 48 minutes of interested D and focused O.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and Ray out. UD still with the back issue and Ray with the flu.

Battier will again start in UD's place.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Ray (ill) or UD (back) tonight, opening the door for Beas


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: I got here and was surprised you hadn't posted on this yet


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Better ****ing win tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Better start playing like we give a shit. 

Hope Beas has himself a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 30m
> Lineup change for Bucks, Khris Middleton now starting in place of John Henson.





Jace said:


> :laugh: I got here and was surprised you hadn't posted on this yet


I wait on purpose :yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Heat would rather dress UD, even though he will not play, then activate and dress Oden. Dont get that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nate Wolters sounds like a likely candidate for Heat killer scrub of the night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was my first time seeing a highlight from the Boston game. Wow, Wade. Realized it's the first time, maybe since Wade's rookie season, that I never even viewed a highlight from a Heat game.



Wade2Bosh said:


> The Heat would rather dress UD, even though he will not play, then activate and dress Oden. Dont get that.


Makes sense. Dressing Oden would lead to a rash of questions and fan/reporter interest they'd rather avoid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal and layup by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier is a driving machine this season!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we arent down 9-2 to begin this game mg:

Nice 7-0 run.



Jace said:


> Makes sense. Dressing Oden would lead to a rash of questions and fan/reporter interest they'd rather avoid.


Yeah, was thinking it could also be not wanting to raise any hopes for Oden so early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Teams hit so much bullshit against us. Top of the key with the shot clock winding down? No worries, they'll bank it in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haven't checked the numbers, but, I feel like Bosh has been disappointing from the FT line this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Knight lose his starting job or he never had it? Is he a SG now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is at 79%. Definitely seems like he's been worse though.

Heat as a team are 11th worst in the league in FT%. That is awful since we have no big bringing us down.


Wow, Mario is active as hell tonight.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jace said:


> Did Knight lose his starting job or he never had it? Is he a SG now?


Knight was injured on opening night. I think he might be playing again now, but they're slowly working him back into the rotation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seeing some nice passing still. Good to see that keep up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah the Heat broadcasters just told us this is his first game back after the hammy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awww yeah :manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anekrkgerkignfer is in the game for the Bucks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful LeBron TO. Awful transition D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same shit happens when we build a nice sized lead. Like they just stop caring.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron with the DWade foul draw.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe we should try not practicing FTs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease alley-oop


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lucky Shard


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice oop


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is so infuriating. Do I have to feel scared at the end of every buzzer as a Heat fan? What is this curse?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, lucky that didnt count

32-23 after 1

D is better. Bucks hitting their 3's though.

Offense still looking good. Never the problem. Free throws are beginning to be though. 7-12 in the quarter. Has to be better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So funny how many buzzerbeater makes we have to endure. That one was barely too late, but still.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dumb pass to Bird Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Lewis 3

Greg is looking even svelter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease again. Makes me 

Beas block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 missed free throws already.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm really glad we didn't overpay to get Bird back. I would have even been fine if he had to leave so we didn't pay him more than what we did. He has been pretty disappointing this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We suck at FTs forever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Birdman has mostly laid an egg this season.

Nice move Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Passes inside to bird have been an adventure this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bease 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Threasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's some D.. Finally.

Mike has found his role. Our JR Smith.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bease playing some nice defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 34s
> Michael Beasley with one huge stint and one sore testicle.


:laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

When he plays like this, so easily too, you really question just how he never lived up to his potential. So much talent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 4 blocks away from the record for most blocks by a player 6'4 and under.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now 3 blocks away from the record.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick move LeBron

Birdman really struggling on the boards


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> When he plays like this, so easily too, you really question just how he never lived up to his potential. So much talent.


Even defensively you see him make some really sound rotations and anticipations when he's engaged. The blocks he's had this year are nice, but seeing him just stay in front of his man and force tough shots has been really encouraging.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So now Caron Butler's trying to be an annoyance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Teams should just wait until there's 2 seconds or less on the shot clock to shoot against us. Good chance their shot would go in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God they really need to amend that clear path rule. Mayo literally tackles Wade and he doesn't get the call because of the way that rule is worded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team sucks with big leads.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's mistakes are always compounded

Battier'a stroke still wild

Shitty defensive rebounding positioning


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This team sucks with big leads.


We have too many damn lineups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

haha, Mario put it through Middleton's legs for the and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ alley-oop!

Mario is having quite the half


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Watch out, Middleton!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-45 at the half

Bucks hit 15 shots in the 1st half. 7 of them 3's. Only thing keeping this as close as its been. 

Great half for Mario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just can't rebound on our defensive glass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrific ball movement for the Bosh fluch

Bosh block...Bosh 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333

nice ball movement beginning with Wade in the post


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every Wade turnover seems to cost us.

LBJ 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

what did I say about Wade mistakes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what an ugly couple of possessions by both teams.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No basket this time after the Wade turnover 

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade filling up the stat sheet, both good and bad. 

6 points 7 rebounds 5 assists 2 steals 2 blocks 5 turnovers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333 again

3rd 3 of the quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!!

Lebron looks to have his legs back tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Reid pointed out what always bothers me. So often Battier gets passed to in the corner at his ankles, and hoists anyway. That's on him and the passer, obviously. He's made a fair share of those when he's in a hot streak, but I wish he wouldn't take them when he's Bane'd out.


----------



## GidMax (Nov 13, 2013)

Chalmers is really something


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron 12-18 for 30 pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they counted that Lebron 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: That was weird. LeBron on fiyah!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course, when we're up big, there's no buzzer beater

85-62 after 3

Hopefully we can keep this lead (for once this season) throughout the 4th and be able to rest some players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Mike to Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass by Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A banged up Bucks team is just what this team needed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The typical thing to do here would be to let them cut it back under 20. Need to spend the next 4-5 minutes of this quarter really putting the boot down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible pullup Wade. No rebounders. Should run clock.

And of course Neal scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley has made some great cuts without the ball tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis2Beasley. Nice


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike really showing how he can help tonight.

He's also fitting in at the FT line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet drive and finish from Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Bird alley-oop


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole2Bird


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dat BEZ corner 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bease with a couple nice assists now


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Andersen is beasting right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy! Wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great move by Mike. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again

16 points in 16 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MIKE ON FIRE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ can hit 3's in his sleep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is probably another reason why Oden didnt dress. the crowd would be chanting for him to get in the game in a blowout like this and they probably dont want that pressure on him as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 118-95

Just what this team needed. A blowout win after the tough loss against Boston.

118 points on 58%. More importantly, Bucks shot just 42%

Lebron with 33 in 30 minutes. Mario played a great game. 

Our bench was great tonight. Lewis, Cole, Bird and Mike all played well. 

Mike showed it all off on the offensive end. 3's, J's, passing, spin moves, cutting without the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

roux said:


> Miami 116 Milwaukee 82


If it weren't for all of those garbage baskets by Neal, Henson, and GiAnt, you may've been seriously close.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This is probably another reason why Oden didnt dress. the crowd would be chanting for him to get in the game in a blowout like this and they probably dont want that pressure on him as well.


Exactly.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 118-95
> 
> Just what this team needed. A blowout win after the tough loss against Boston.
> 
> ...


And a couple of transition lob catches. We really hadn't had anyone outside of LeWade to play above the rim in transition, and Bease has some decent enough speed and athleticism, plus those ridiculously huge hands. Cole's speed to go along with Beasley's tools off the bench can make for a real nice spark in that 2nd-unit. I like that Spo is making him have to beat out Shard, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bease had a big game and also had a Kent Bazemore moment on the bench


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ugh. I cant say that Im surprised to see the Heat dominate the Bucks. Honestly, even if the Bucks had all of their best players, they would have still lost, most likely.
Just goes to show you the Bucks have a long way to go if they want to compete for another NBA championship.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was evident before this game, regardless of the outcome. Must suck to be a Bucks fan right now. That team is so directionless, and there are rumors they may move.


----------



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jace said:


> That was evident before this game, regardless of the outcome. Must suck to be a Bucks fan right now. That team is so directionless, and there are rumors they may move.


If they dont get a new arena by 2017 the owner has said they will move. I have faith they will get a deal worked out by then. I cant imagine the city of Milwaukee being stubborn and refusing to support a new arena when the owner so clearly wants to keep the team in Milwaukee. 
Other than that, the owner wont allow the team to move and has always said that he would be open to selling the team but only under the condition that they must stay in Milwaukee. 
I cant imagine that it sucks to be a Bucks fan any more than it does any other year. Im 33 years old and cant remember the last time the Bucks were good. They did win an NBA championship in 1971 but that was a loooooooong time ago.
As someone who was born and raised in Wisconsin, Id take being a Bucks fan over being a fan of any other team, no matter how many games the Bucks lose.


----------

